# 87 BMW 528e with ac problems



## Ldmcbride83 (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a 87 BMW 528e with an AC problem. I can adjust the fan speed and I can hear the motor running, but it will only blow air towards the windshield or floor. Additionally whenever I press the button to turn on the AC it blows a fuse. I have read some post that say it would be the blower motor, but it is blowing out air fine, until you turn on the AC.


----------

